# Are 1/2" rubber matts enought to stop an arrow?



## BeerBrewerBob (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm thinking of making a backstop for the backyard using two 1/2" thick 4'x8' rubber matts. The matts are heavy duty rubber and were used on the floor in a weight room. I'd be standing my target in front of backstop. Will these be enough to stop an arrow shot from 60 lb G5 Prime Alloy compound bow?


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Idk how much help ill be but all the back stops I've seen have been 3/4" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

I believe it would. Specially if it’s hanging free to adsorb the impact. my back drop is a 3/4 piece ply would with a 3/4” stall Matt in front of it. Hasn’t been tested yet..


----------



## Pgohil (Mar 30, 2011)

Just be careful, rubber mats are a bugger to get an arrow out of!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

No, they will not stop an arrow. I have a similar setup & shot through a soft spot in a Bulldog target & completely through the exact same mat (4×8×1/2").
Ironicly w/ the same brand bow set at the same draw weight. After passing through & ripping off the fletching, the arrow stopped about 20 ft. behind the target.


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a section of 1/2" mat behind my layered carpet target and haven't had one penetrate more than an inch -- but as posted--they are a bugger to pull arrows out of.


----------



## BeerBrewerBob (Sep 21, 2017)

Unfortunately I was hoping that I'd get unanimous decision here.... I'm going to play it safe and see if I can't get two more of the same mats. Now I'm thinking that I'll build a 6'x8' frame and put mats on both sides and maybe fill it with packing peanuts. I just don't want anything to go through it.

I only just got into archery last August and I absolutely enjoy it. I bought the bow used from a friend of mine. I'm right handed, but left eye dominant, so I'm shooting lefty. When I started shooting with the bow it was set closer to 50 lbs. As I build up arm strength I'm gradually increasing the draw on the bow and I think I'm shooting at about 55 lbs. Oddly enough I thought I was going to have issues with me left arm and shoulder since I'm new to shooting lefty, but my right shoulder gave me more grief. Frankly I'm amazed how accurate the bow is. Right now I'm shooting between 20, 30 and 40 yards. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerBrewerBob said:


> Unfortunately I was hoping that I'd get unanimous decision here.... I'm going to play it safe and see if I can't get two more of the same mats. Now I'm thinking that I'll build a 6'x8' frame and put mats on both sides and maybe fill it with packing peanuts. I just don't want anything to go through it.
> 
> I only just got into archery last August and I absolutely enjoy it. I bought the bow used from a friend of mine. I'm right handed, but left eye dominant, so I'm shooting lefty. When I started shooting with the bow it was set closer to 50 lbs. As I build up arm strength I'm gradually increasing the draw on the bow and I think I'm shooting at about 55 lbs. Oddly enough I thought I was going to have issues with me left arm and shoulder since I'm new to shooting lefty, but my right shoulder gave me more grief. Frankly I'm amazed how accurate the bow is. Right now I'm shooting between 20, 30 and 40 yards.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


As guys have stated too many rubber mats is not good. It will be extremely diffcult to remove an arrow from multiple mats. Make your box & there are a variety of things to use. Layered carpet, old blue jeans, compressed plastic grocery bags are a few.


----------



## BeerBrewerBob (Sep 21, 2017)

I've seem people use pieces of layered carpet and old clothes to make a 3'x3" or 4'x4' target/backstop that they can mount a paper target. I'm looking for something a tad larger like 6'x8' or 8'x8. Wouldn't that size take an enormous amount of old clothes or carpet pieces to make? What happens when its gets wet? 

I'm currently shooting at a 24" square target that I bought at Field and Stream that has a bunch of smaller targets printed on it. I also use the back of my tool shed (with a 1/2" 4x8 sheet of Homasote between the shed and target) as a back stop for that. Now I may often miss the individual smaller targets on the 24" target, but I rarely miss the entire 24" target and I've only missed the homasote once and yes it wasn't easy to get the arrow out of the plywood, but is to be harder than rubber. The homasote is also a pain because I can't leave it outside where it can get wet, so I have to set it every time I shoot.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Horse Mat Backstop*







I went with two 4 foot by 6 foot by 3/4 inch Horse Mats. They hang from the top (not attached at the bottom) I shot a Victory RIP into one at 315 FPS to make sure they would stop an arrow. The arrow penetrated about 14 inches. Pulling the arrow was about like pulling from a 3D Target, when you make a bad shot. Arrow Puller helps.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 7, 2017)

released1951 great job


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

Where do you get he mats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet setup. 

What did you use for the target shelving?
Thanx


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

I got the mats from Tractor Supply, they are Stable Mats. They are about $50 each. 
The Target Shelving is two pieces of 3/4 inch Rigid Conduit, there are three height locations it can be moved to.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

released1951 said:


> The Target Shelving is two pieces of 3/4 inch Rigid Conduit, there are three height locations it can be moved to.


Very smart. The conduit is probably less flexible across the wide span and lower profile than a wooden shelf.


----------

